# I.T. query about 'forever' login



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

... Im so sorry if this is in the wrong place   but I could not see another place to put it!

Ive done something to the settings on my computer so that I am unable to do the 'forever' option on the login.  Im sure its something to do with cookies, but I'm not overly computer literate and I don't know what to change so I dont have to login every single time I come on here.

Hope someone can help, or at least point me in the right direction.

Thank you!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Some info on enabling Cookies with Internet explorer - let me know if you have any questions and I'll see if I can help

http://www.timeanddate.com/custom/cookiesie.html

/links


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it might just be a browser thing.... I can login forever of Firefox, but not Google Chrome.


----------

